# Buserelin : initial hormone surge - how long does it last?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Maz

When an GnRH-agonist is given, eg Buserelin, by injection or sniffiing, it causes an initial surge in FSH and LH and then it settles down to do it's real job which is to quell both hormones ie to D/Regulate, right? Can you tell me :

1) how long the "surge" phase lasts (roughly) and
2) how long (from first taking the agonist) that the true D/Reg stage is reached?

Thnx!

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Not an exact science I'm afraid  Everyone is different and reacts to drugs differently so can't say for sure.

Peak levels after an injection will occur after about an hour though so it pretty much sets off an artificial LH surge the same day you inject it. You would expect the peak hormone levels to occur after a couple of days and then to fall as your system gets turned off by the repeated injections. Proper downregulation state won't occur for at least a week after starting but can take anything up to 3 or 4 weeks. Just depends how the individual responds.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

